# what names do you put on your tombstones?



## hatsheput63 (Sep 18, 2009)

I am tired of the funny names and silly poems that are on tombstones, and now that I am trying to make better ones,I'd like to put more realistic names on them. I suggested the names of all the Ripper victims,I am a serious Ripper fan,and hope to do a Jack the Ripper over the winter to put out next year....my hubby is like "okay,I guess" when I ran it by my Mom,she didn't like the idea,but didn't have a clear idea why she didn't like the idea.
What do you guys think,and what do you all put on yours??? ~Shelley


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a book I picked up at the National Funeral Museum (located here in Houston!) that has tons of real epitaphs that are funny, sad or just weird. If I do any more stones, I've got some good ones marked.

I have used epitaphs from real stones I've seen - my take of a beloved stone. I made one for "Lawrence Talbot" the Wolfman with the rhyme used in the movie and a cool wolf shield with lit-up red eyes (those two are in my albums).

I also have a few funny ones - the Ann Mann one who died an "old Mann" and a Vacancy tombstone.

There are several threads on here and just doing a search on the interwebs for epitaphs will get you a nice selection. I think using the Ripper victims is a nice idea - it's your graveyard, so do what YOU want to do.

A really good source for the real stones is Find A Grave - Millions of Cemetery Records 

I think any place you see something that you like is good - funny, sad, real or made-up, they all are good.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

My tombstones are engraved with last names of friends, dead poets, philosophers, and others. I'm more about an authentic cemetery look, however I do have one that will be engraved with "up the river without a paddle" in Italian (funny to me and anyone who speaks Italian).


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with you, Shelley. We have always tried to make our props look as real as possible, and when we re-do our tombstones for next year, we want the epitaphs to be more believable.


----------



## Auntskaren (Oct 7, 2009)

I was thinking of putting the neighbors ex wives lol


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*epitaphs*

We started out with silly epitaphs then last year, my teenage daughters decided to make new ones with their friends names on them. They chose names of people they new were attending. The kids got a kick out of it.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

My son came up with this idea almost 20 years ago, and I think it's a good one. Engrave the names of well known persons who were involved with the Horror Genre. Names like Bela Lugosi, Vincent Price, Lon Chaney,Boris Karloff and so on. You can have some fun with this, using names that are not all that well known. We've had H.P. Lovecraft, Edgar Allen Poe and Gaston LeRoux, the author of "The Phantom of the Opera".

It pays homage to those who started this whole "Scarey" fixation we all have.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've always wanted more realism, and making custom tombstones helps that, but I also think a well-placed funny name or epitaph is fun as well. For instance, my "Dead Ringer" tombstone has a poem about a man being buried alive, ringing the safety bell and no one hearing so he died and still rings the bell to this day (and the bell rings on its own on my prop). the name is "Lyve" on the poem side with a date of 1825-?? and on the other side is his full name, Barry A Lyve. 

yeah its "cutesy", but I felt that it reinforced the story of the tombstone and since i spelled "Live" differently, its _almost_ believable that someone could have had that name.

But just look at Davis Graveyard...it looks so darn real, but most of their stones are gag names and poems.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm in agreement. I wanted to keep the creepy atmosphere but still use my own names for my tombstones. For year one I used:

Sarah Winchester - The 'cursed' widow who built the Winchester Mystery House.
Lizbeth Borden - Easy, but still historical and very creepy. 
Alan Pinkerton - The famous detective. This is a personal one, my grandparents lived for a short time in the Pinkerton Larch Farm in Illinois. I grew up with their stories about footsteps in the halls, voices, stove pieces rattling and flipping, rocking chairs rocking, underground tunnels, etc. 

I wanted to do John Bell, but he's been pushed to year 2. I read about the Bell Witch when I was a kid, it's my favorite ghost story. I've only seen parts of that movie that came out a few years ago and I wasn't very impressed.

I've found there's no lack of historical haunts, creeps, wierdos, and madmen. Just use Google!  Here's a link to my year one album if you want to see the epitaphs in all their glory:
Halloween Forum - frughoul's Album: Year One


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess I'm superstitious, I can't bring myself to put the name on anyone I know on a tombstone.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

I do modern horror characters and quotes from the films. Last year our "Mary Shaw" was so well loved some little punks stole it.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

If you google old tombstone sayings you can find many. I added this one as it is from the early 1800's just to give you some ideas. There is a ton of them to find, and it really is easy.
Change a few words and you have something really original.

The Old Cemetery

Hope this helps!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

hatsheput63 said:


> I am tired of the funny names and silly poems that are on tombstones, and now that I am trying to make better ones,I'd like to put more realistic names on them. I suggested the names of all the Ripper victims,I am a serious Ripper fan,and hope to do a Jack the Ripper over the winter to put out next year....my hubby is like "okay,I guess" when I ran it by my Mom,she didn't like the idea,but didn't have a clear idea why she didn't like the idea.
> What do you guys think,and what do you all put on yours??? ~Shelley



Here lies:

Common Sense

Personal Responsibility

Good Manners


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I started out with more well known epitaphs (Icabod Crane, Dracula, etc.) but have lately been using actual tombstones as a starting point and changing the names & dates to fit with my theme and backstory. I also like using obscure references to books & movies that look like a realistic epitaph but have a hidden in-joke for those in the know (eg. Roberta Sparrow from Donnie Darko).


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

I use names that were popular in the Late- 1800's: Levi, Ezra, Emma, Sarah. They're also easy to carve for these old hands of mine.


----------



## buckles (Aug 25, 2009)

*Tombstone names*

I started using horror movies for names... I have a big cross with MYERS spelled out and then took some names from the movie THE CROW... I have a couple goofy ones just because people get a kick out of them and there is some humor...


----------



## BamaWeen (Oct 6, 2009)

There are some real good epitaphs out there. Making some tombstones now and might use one or two of these:

Funny Epitaphs


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

For our party we'va always had tombstones personalized with our friends names and a funny made up epitaph (and we've changed them every year). This has always been a huge hit. This year I decided to spend a little more time on my tombstones and used the dremel on them (usually I just gut out some foam board and paint the epitaph on it) All my epitaphs are supposedly real ones from around the world. I put the epitaph on it then on the bottom of the tombstone what country or state it's located in. Next year I plan on putting more time into them and making them like most of you on here do (thicker and with a nice base so I can reuse them!)


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I have Ripper victums, western names like Anne Oakley, Billy the Kid, Mad Hattie Mae, Hussien Solider, Vald the Impaler, Edgar of course, this year I did insane asylum flat stones with only numbers like they did back in the day, Elizabeth Medina who was the wife of vincent Price in The Pit and Pedlum movie, Cleopatra, Ligea another Vincent Price movie, Medusa, Thadeus Leech, Cujo, Plus mor....I like to keep it real as possible and have stories or lengends behind the names,


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I use some real names and then I make some just cutesy. One of my stones has my bloody handprint on it with red spray paint and it says Go Home. 

Since my name is Julie, I wrote "Gross and Gruely...Here Lies Julie".

Other friends' epitaphs in the past have been...

"It smells and it snarls...here at times lies charles"

"Here lies Bryan...his wife caught him lyin"

"Here is dave...no longer is he that other womans' slave" 

For some reason those are the only ones that I can think of?!. I need to get away from the "here lies" deal!! LOL


----------



## hatsheput63 (Sep 18, 2009)

I love all these ideas,and I am already checking out the website suggestions. I like the ideas of the obscure characters from classic horror movies,and I love Vincent Price!!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a 92 year old neighbor who drives down our alley cussing and flipping off anybody she sees so I made one that says "Only the good die young" for her viewing pleasure.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

This will be my last year to use store-bought stones. Right now, I think my theme will be Hollywood horror legends, with everyone from Lon Chaney to Carl Laemmle, founder of Universal Studios. I'll also do some from TV, like Fred Gwynne and Yvonne DeCarlo.
Interestingly enough, to me at least, many of the horror legends I've researched have no real headstone at all, as they chose to be cremated.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

this is my first year doing tombstones so i have R. Gormortis, I. M. Agoner, and Your Name Here. would love some suggestions on funny names.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

monstergramma said:


> I guess I'm superstitious, I can't bring myself to put the name on anyone I know on a tombstone.


Ditto.. I couldnt put the name of a living or recently dead person on a stone, even a prop one.

I only have 2 with names on and that is Ima Ghost & Freddy Krueger. The rest just have epitaphs. I'm not sure if "Here lies an athiest all dressed up with nowhere to go" is in bad taste though...

my album with my stones in


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*Something for the adults*

I use funny names that usually only the adults pick up on. Halloween isn't only for the kids you know. And it's great when they realize exactly what the name says.

Seymour Bush Richard Hertz
Ophelia Cummings Necco & Ivana Feelya
My Dixie Wrecked I. P. Daly
Craven Moorehead Phil McCracken
Hugh G. Reckshun Ivana Humpalott
Oliver Clozoff Anita Hardwon

Soon to be departed? (next year?)

Buck Naykid
Jack Meehoff
Ivana Tinkel

And of course the random R.I.P. tombstones.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

I've used friends and family first names, but don't put a date. That's a bit weird for me. I do try to make the epitaph personal though. The two I made this year are for our son in law and a neighbor. This year the son in law managed to drill a hole in his hand with an electric drill....and he also sent away online to become an ordained minister (just to be silly). So his tombstone reads: Father Geoff. The epitaph reads:

To be a carpenter would have been a thrill
If he hadn't had to use a drill.


The neighbor LOVES to party. Her tombstone reads:

Laurie M. Whooya

Epitaph:

Ashes to Ashes, 
Dust to dust. 
Life is too short
So party I must.


I figure that every year I can do a different friend or family member...depending on what interesting things they've done that year. Everyone seems to get quite a kick out of it.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> I use names that were popular in the Late- 1800's: Levi, Ezra, Emma, Sarah. They're also easy to carve for these old hands of mine.


I did the same thing and then just made a list of creepy words to use as last names; Nathaniel Ghoul, Zacherly Toombs, Elspet Raven, Samuel Grimm, Daniel Kreep, Malachi Hexx, Harriet Shrew, Agatha Shriek, Ester Ghastly, Maleficus Black, Widow Yech, Ezra Screech and Zaddock Graves. My initial graveyard idea was to have it be a witch's graveyard so I made 13 but have added some store bought ones since.

Here's what they looked like about 2 weeks ago...


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

We made ours 2 years ago, when we were just starting on the forum and putting up more decorations and props.... So we went for the classics: Freddy Krueger, Michael Myers, Leatherface, Carrie, Dracula, Regan McNeil and Jack the Ripper... 

Last year, we added four: two with "made up" names: Hormidas Gingras and Adéline Lépine (French names) and two others: Who will be next and Space for rent...

I have to admit that I really like the Hormidas and Adéline ones.... they make it more "real".... Although I LOVE the Dracula one, especially when our theme is "The Vampires' Mansion"


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Most of mine are funny epitaphs. I like it, and people like it... 

I have some with just "RIP" and some with nothing on them at all for background filler.


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

zombiehorror said:


> I did the same thing and then just made a list of creepy words to use as last names; Nathaniel Ghoul, Zacherly Toombs, Elspet Raven, Samuel Grimm, Daniel Kreep, Malachi Hexx, Harriet Shrew, Agatha Shriek, Ester Ghastly, Maleficus Black, Widow Yech, Ezra Screech and Zaddock Graves. My initial graveyard idea was to have it be a witch's graveyard so I made 13 but have added some store bought ones since.


 That's what I've done as well, Iassac Coffin, Captain Horrace Blood, Jacob Eerie, Vadim Spektor, Duncan E Gorey, and the like. I love making up the names of the people who haunted thier creepy little town while alive and now haunt my little fake cemetary. But I too am going to start making my stones from scratch, I'm bored with the storebought ones, plus I can't leave them alone when I buy them anyway, I have to find a name for it. Seeing 'RIP RIP RIP' all over my grave yard is starting to bug me. I'm modifying my last two store bought stones this year (hopefully I can keep from making a liar out of myself, I've said it before)

About the only remotely funny one I've done was for David St. Hubbins, which any nerd-fan of the movie 'This Is Spinal Tap' may remember he tells exactly what he wanted on his stone. It struck me as funny enough one night while watching the movie I had to make it. I don't know why, it's actually not That funny of a part, but there you go.

Here Lies David Ivor St.Hubbins
And Why Not?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Sivart Yabb said:


> About the only remotely funny one I've done was for David St. Hubbins, which any nerd-fan of the movie 'This Is Spinal Tap' may remember he tells exactly what he wanted on his stone. It struck me as funny enough one night while watching the movie I had to make it. I don't know why, it's actually not That funny of a part, but there you go.
> 
> Here Lies David Ivor St.Hubbins
> And Why Not?


I saw that stone recently and forgot who did it.... but I remember I shrieked and called the hubby over to look at the pic and we both started LAUGHING! Trust me, anyone that has seen the movie more than once will get it and think you are awesome!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

When I made all of my own stones this year, I debated on using funny names or trying to be authentic and more creepy. I went with the funny names as the visitors (both kids and adults) will spend more time looking at them and getting a laugh.
So far I have; Barb Dwyer, Robin Banks, Paul Barer, Ben Dover, Myra Mains, Noah Fentz and Doug Graves. Most of these have been done to death (pun intended) but are still catchy.
I might use Chris P. Bacon for one last marker if I have time. I have several off color ones but my wife put the kabosh on them since we get a lot of kids, and the fact her boss , a nun, comes over each year to see the display.


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

How about the victims of the Salem Witch Trials? I am in the process of making mine. There were 19 hanged and 1 crushed to death.

Since they were not allowed a Christian burial and their bodies buried in a secret place, I decided to set up a "Salem Cemetery". Each stone has the victim's name, how they were killed and the date they were killed. Some of the stones have some type of carving on them also. I'll post photos as soon as I get them finished.

Not only do I have names for my tombstones, it is educational and respectful!

Besides, in my opinion, I don't think Halloween would be as big as it is if the Salem Witch Trials didn't happen. You know....Witches & stuff?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do silly, because I mostly am at parks, and every one loves them I will here people, laugh, like oh yeah, I get it, people in a campground just love wandering and looking, I had a few years ago with made up names, but the humorous ones go over better


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

rmwitch said:


> How about the victims of the Salem Witch Trials? I am in the process of making mine. There were 19 hanged and 1 crushed to death.
> 
> Since they were not allowed a Christian burial and their bodies buried in a secret place, I decided to set up a "Salem Cemetery". Each stone has the victim's name, how they were killed and the date they were killed. Some of the stones have some type of carving on them also. I'll post photos as soon as I get them finished.
> 
> ...


I love this idea! Please be sure to post pics when you're done!


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I saw that stone recently and forgot who did it.... but I remember I shrieked and called the hubby over to look at the pic and we both started LAUGHING! Trust me, anyone that has seen the movie more than once will get it and think you are awesome!


Aw, I bet you say that to all the 'Spinal Tap lovin - tombstone making guys' LOL JK

Seriosly thanks, when you grab for something obscure, it's great when someone else who knows what it means 'gets it', yknow?


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Our new Tombstones are:

*Praemessi Non Amessi*: Translation (not lost, but gone before) found it online on a ancient celtic tombstone. I've pretty much scrambled my brain to understand the meaning of it and came up with a few ideas. I like that it can be up for interpretation.

*Here Lies Last Year's Trick 'R Treater*: This is what happens to the ToT's who Trick r Treat w/o a costume! We have a small skeleton holding a pumpkin pail at the base of it.

*Claude*: Short for "Dirt" Claude Soilman. The poor fella is a ceramic head that looks like its sinking into the ground (like he's in quicksand). The headstone is just a foam square marker which we covered the front with polyurathane to give it the shiny buffed stone look.

*Yard Creeper*: Had to name our resident zombie in the graveyard.

*Pat Hook*: "May He Rot in Pieces" my Co-Haunter's namesake


----------



## Rojellio (Oct 12, 2009)

Last Year we had a political theme... with the failed financial tombstones. 






AIG, WAMU, 401K, 1 yr jail per billion bail, oversight, ethics and a couple of others.


----------



## DezzyLee99 (Sep 3, 2008)

I've got one with the windows 98 logo on it and it says, "Brought to death by users who, tired of seeing screens of blue."  It's a techno geek thing I guess.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> When I made all of my own stones this year, I debated on using funny names or trying to be authentic and more creepy. I went with the funny names as the visitors (both kids and adults) will spend more time looking at them and getting a laugh.
> So far I have; Barb Dwyer, Robin Banks, Paul Barer, Ben Dover, Myra Mains, Noah Fentz and Doug Graves. Most of these have been done to death (pun intended) but are still catchy.
> I might use Chris P. Bacon for one last marker if I have time. I have several off color ones but my wife put the kabosh on them since we get a lot of kids, and the fact her boss , a nun, comes over each year to see the display.


I have the same issue with putting off colour ones out, we have lots of young families who come to my house, so it isn't appropriate.

I have many, a few are: Phil DeGrave, Anita Bath, Jim Shu, I.P. Knightly is beside Russ. T. Bedsprings, Ivana Tinkle, Crystal Ball and several others. I don't put all of them out, but rotate them from year to year. Everyone finds them amusing. I try to balance the gore with some humor.


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> I love this idea! Please be sure to post pics when you're done!


I posted the pics on the thread "Display your tombstones here!". They are works in progress.


----------

